# cory spawn, wth do I do?



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, I got about 18 or so peppered and green corydoras in my planted community tank. I changed the water just now and noticed some eggs, very hard, I removed as not knowing what they came from.


I changed the water and do my usual 5 degree cooler addition of water to entice the angels(which works flawlessly at a solid 5 degrees)to spawn. I noticed a ton of surface breaking as I was tending to my guppy and angel fry tank, I got one green female with a huge sac of eggs hanging out and 2 peppers and one green male fertilizing.


I have a tank set up for anything really, its heated and clean, parameters are in check although Ph is higher due to the community being a BW tank. How do I remove the eggs and with what? and will a Ph difference harm the development of the eggs pending any survive, this is a 1st for the WD with the corydoras lovin on eachother.

Thanks in advance.


Also she laid the eggs EVERYWHERE.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well you can remove the eggs by rolling your finger gently over them, causing them to roll and loosen. Or you can use a credit card or razor blade to remove them gently keeping something under them to catch the eggs.. If they are on plant leaves either remove the leaf or the plant to the other tank, keeping it in water at all times. Not good to expose to to much air so it won't dry them out.

Ph shouldn't be to much of a problem unless its over 7.8 causing the shell to become to hard to hatch. Keep an airtone beneath the eggs to keep water movement over the eggs. You can also put meth blue in the water to help prevent fungus.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I read about meth blue, I cant do anything this time since the Ph is an 8.4 and I gotta lower it under a 7.8 to make a decent QT tank even.

I am going to let this batch do what it does, food chain is an evil yet vital so if I get any survivors or another batch I will start to cultivate.


Thanks Susan, I can ALWAYS count on you.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

My panda corys have been breeding on and off for the last year and I didn't take the eggs out the first few times. I wound up with about 15 babies from multiple spawns that made it without any help and they're a pretty good size now. Then I tried taking them out and the result was a lot better. Like Susan said, water flow is important and pH that isn't toooo high. And methylene blue works like a charm; no more fungus on the eggs at all. Cory fry are the best


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

What is the gestation period? some eggs are empty but some I can actually see bone forming inside.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

About 5 days


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Gestation period depends on various things. Type of cory, temp of tank, even ph will play into it. I have had some hatch in little as 48 hours and some will take longer than the 5 days.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got 3 eggs left in the tank, 3 very well laid eggs the ones I mentioned seeing "bone" in, I see more of that bone today.

If they survive great, if not atleast I know which group to pull and breed.


I appreciate it all, I was blown away at the behavior of the cats during mating.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got about 10 that I wasn't expecting. Moved some plants to the shrimp tank, and apparently some eggs on them so now I have 10 little baby albino cories in with my yellow shrimp.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I am hoping that I can hold them off till I get my house closed on and tank room set up, Id love to set up a skrimp tank and be able to hatch slow growers like corydoras in.

My angels are still being idiots about this breeding thing so I am growing 5 more, 1 looks defunct but too big to cull for food. But the ones LadyOnyx got for me are phenomenal, what are the odds of getting 4 blues for 6 bucks, are growing very rapidly, the fry are about the size of the juve now, this guppy fry diet in conjunction with Ken's growth granules is working wonders. 

Even at the small size they are great hunters.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would love to get some blues, but like I have room for anymore angels. I still have about 20 that I am weeding through.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a new digi for xmas, I will take pics when I take possession.


LO is gonna be shocked at the sheer height of these buggers.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't had much luck with my cories. But then again, I haven't actually been putting any effort into either. They are in a community tank and between the parents and the others, the eggs don't last long.

Suz hit it perfectly with the current. Keep it moving over the eggs. I don't do the meth blue as I don't want to dose the whole tank. The QT tank would be a great option.

What I have done is build a DIY egg tumbler. Most cichlid breeders are familiar with them. I'll be using this on the next spawn.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The eggs that are left are directly on the glass about 12-14 inches away from a AC20 PH.


egg tumbler? I got a rock tumbler and a brass tumbler for my ammunition.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't use a tumbler on cory eggs as they stick to everything. cichlid eggs are different as most are substrate spawners and the eggs are loose.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually...you can use a tumbler. ;o)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tumblers would only work on eggs that will tumble. what will happen with cory eggs is they will stick to the sides and not be tumbled. Best to put them in either a fry net with airstone or in a fry tank to where there will be a lot of water flow.

I just pulled about 50 eggs off the glass and put into 2 shrimp tanks. Basic reasoning for this is the shrimp will keep the eggs clean of fungus and not hurt the eggs.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Suz, most of the Cory breeders I know use tumblers. That is actually how I came across the idea to build mine. For me, I cannot say as to how well they work since I haven't been able to put it to use as yet. Just waiting on my next round of eggs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The cory breeders I know are well known in the trade and most will move the breeders to a smaller tank to lay the eggs then remove the adults and use airstones and sponges in the tanks for water flow to hatch cory eggs. I've been breeding cories now for about 4 years and have never heard of using a tumbler for them, only cichlid eggs as the purpose of a tumbler keeps the eggs moving to prevent fungus and such. Cory eggs will not move around as what is needed they will just stick to the sides.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Those arent reindeer, those are blacktails.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehehe! Your the first to notice.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a few pounds of their cousin left from last season lol


----------

